# Changer identifiant Apple pour adresse iCloud



## iMhack (12 Mai 2020)

Hello tout le monde.
Alors voilà, il y a un bon paquets d’années, quand j’ai créé mon compte Apple, j’y ai mis une adresse mail Google. Depuis, j’ai créé une adresse mail iCloud, et j’essaie de remplacer mon identifiant Apple (qui est l’adresse gmail), par cette nouvelle adresse iCloud. Seul problème, à chaque fois que j’essaie de remplacer depuis le site d’Apple (et après avoir déconnecté tous mes appareils), j’ai ce message d’erreur : « Votre identifiant Apple ne peut pas être mis à jour Pour le moment, veuillez réessayer plus tard ».

Si quelqu’un sait pourquoi et peut m’aider, je suis preneur !


----------



## ericse (12 Mai 2020)

Bonjour,
As-tu 2 comptes Apple distinct ? Si oui, tu ne peux pas les fusionner...


----------



## iMhack (12 Mai 2020)

Bonjour, déjà merci pour ta réponse très rapide !

Alors techniquement, je ne crois pas avoir deux comptes Apple, j’ai obtenu mon adresse mail iCloud depuis mon compte Apple avec l’adresse Gmail (dans l’appli mail, j’ai rajouté une adresse iCloud, et ça l’a créé directement).


----------



## ericse (12 Mai 2020)

Alors je pense que tu peux te connecter indifféremment avec les 2 adresses, est-ce que tu as essayé ?


----------



## iMhack (12 Mai 2020)

Je viens d’essayer, ça me dit que l’identifiant ou le mot de passe est incorrect


----------



## ericse (12 Mai 2020)

iMhack a dit:


> Je viens d’essayer, ça me dit que l’identifiant ou le mot de passe est incorrect


J'ai essayé de me connecter sur iCloud.com avec l'adresse iCloud de mon compte et c'est passé sans problème


----------



## iMhack (12 Mai 2020)

ericse a dit:


> J'ai essayé de me connecter sur iCloud.com avec l'adresse iCloud de mon compte et c'est passé sans problème



Au temps pour moi ! J’ai du faire une erreur de frappe deux fois de suite ! J’ai pu me connecter, mais je reste avec ce message d’erreur


----------



## ericse (12 Mai 2020)

Il semble dire que tu as essayé d'ajouter une autre adresse iCloud, c'est probable que ça ne puisse pas marcher...


----------



## iMhack (12 Mai 2020)

ericse a dit:


> Il semble dire que tu as essayé d'ajouter une autre adresse iCloud, c'est probable que ça ne puisse pas marcher...



A priori c’est ma seule adresse iCloud, il y en a une affiliée d’office au compte Apple ? (Il me semblait pas en avoir vu quand j’avais créé mon compte Apple a l'époque de l’iPod Touch 4)


----------



## Hellomm (6 Novembre 2020)

Bonjour

je relance le sujet car je suis exactement dans cette situation. La page d’assistance a été mis à jour sans pour autant changer mon problème. Avez-vous réussi ?


----------



## iMhack (6 Novembre 2020)

Hellomm a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> je relance le sujet car je suis exactement dans cette situation. La page d’assistance a été mis à jour sans pour autant changer mon problème. Avez-vous réussi ?


Hello, après avoir pas mal fouillé partout, il semblerait que ce soit tout simplement impossible dans ce sens (passer d'un compte iCloud à un autre type d'adresse mail est possible cependant) :/


----------



## Hellomm (6 Novembre 2020)

iMhack a dit:


> Hello, après avoir pas mal fouillé partout, il semblerait que ce soit tout simplement impossible dans ce sens (passer d'un compte iCloud à un autre type d'adresse mail est possible cependant) :/


C’est surprenant. J’ai fais les mêmes manipulations que vous et je n’aurai pas dû créer une adresse email iCloud mais plutôt un identifiant Apple avec cette adresse e-mail icloud 

pourtant la page a été mis à jour https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/HT202667


----------

